# Looking for other ADHD Moms



## Beltane

Hi there!
Any moms here with children who have ADHD and not being treated?
I am _not_ medicating my child and looking for natural ways to help him.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Hi there

Matilda doesnt have ADHD but just thought Id say hope you find your natural remedies.
I have been told she could develop it though due to the 8 brain surgeries xx
Therefore please can you explain to me that I am suppose to be looking out for xx Obviously she is only 6 months so dont know when I sud expect this to start should she end up developing it xx


----------



## fairywings

My boyfriend has ADHD and he thinks that there is no natural remedy to it. He says don't give Ritalin as he hated it. (which you wont anyway, so don't think it applies anyway).

Signs for him were constantly active, cant focus on just one thing for very long, can be very short tempered, which can lead to physical aggression and general unrulyness, like being daft and giggly for no reason. As an adult he is more controlled, so I don't really know much about what he was like as a kid apart from being told by his mum.

He was in school when diagnosed with it.


----------



## tasha41

My brother is 15 and has ADHD. Congratulations on your decision not to medicate, I think that's the right way to go. 

I'd say my brother is currently untreated. His behaviour affects my life, my sister's and my mother's in a negative way as he can be abusive, and just generally annoying and difficult to live with. But even worse is that it affects his progress in school, probably his behaviour in social settings, and, I believe, his weight, as he's always eating "because he's bored".

He has a prescription for Concerta, with instructions to take it once daily before going to school. Sometimes he'll do it before going to a test or an exam, but generally does not see a need to take it and doesn't. My parents don't really try anything else either with him because he's older and says ADHD isn't real. I don't know if that's because it wasn't 'caught' until he was in grade 6 or what.. 

Anyways, the point of this all is, treat it as early as you can, as it will get more difficult to deal with if ignored like my brother's. :)


----------



## 1st_baby

I have ADHD but now im old enough to control it , my parents had me on retalin for 3 years and it made me sick so my dad took me off and found that keeping me busy made me calmer at the end of the day ..


----------



## helen1234

rosie was diaagnosed with adhd when she was 7 and was on concerta for 6 months, but i think she was too labelled with adhd too easily as i stopped meds as she was taking alot as well as epilepsy meds,
so changed her diet and got her out doing more excercise less sugar and changd the way i disciplined her. she's still naughty by not thinking etc and loses her temper easier than other kids her age but its few and far between. 
xx


----------



## massacubano

My Bobby is mildly Autistic... but, he gets quite hyper... They gave me a script to give him. I am quite nervous to start it. But, he needs something now that he is showing great aggression. I said, I would not medicate him unless he was a danger to himself or others.. that is just me :)

I am not sure what a natural remedy for the condition ADHD, only relaxing thing I can think of is chamomile tea and that may sound silly.. does relax me... may work?


----------



## claralouise

im an adhd mum and not treating Louis is 8 and can be a handful when hes on one, but i love him to bits.
he also has a diet of non processed foods, which can be hard at times ie parties etc but were getting there.

PM me if you wana chat hun


----------



## carrieanne

my son has adhd tourettes and ocd we are staying away from meds as much as pos my friends son had adhd the docs put him on ritalin he is 18 now and a drug addict she is sure it has to do with the meds as they are prone to this sort of addiction when have taken meds


----------



## mer01

My son has ADHD but we dont give him drugs


----------



## insomnimama

My son has ADHD and thus far we have not chosen to medicate... I am trying to exhaust EVERY other avenue before doing a drug trial. Right now we are doing fish oil, magnesium supplements, massage, and I am about to introduce a stability ball for him to use in class instead of a chair. He also has a language disorder (difficulty with grammar) which apparently is quite common with ADHD kids.

We are lucky in that he is not at all aggressive, he is just silly and extremely active.

I am always researching so please feel free to write with any ideas or PM for any details :hugs:


----------



## wishing4bub#3

HI
I have a daughter with ADHD she was diagnosed when she was 6. we have not medicated because i think that the drugs are worse than the problem in my daughters case. 
we have found that caffine is a natural calmer (found it somewhere on the web) our daughter has a cup of tea or fresh coffe in the morning and when she gets home from school and it has helped she also goes to girl guides, little athletics and compeates in motor cross. 
my suggestion is to find an activity your child loves and it does help. my sister has talked to her chriopracter(sp?) and he says sometimes its a back problem! 

my belief is that ADHD children are very smart and are bored easily that is why thay are such pains in the butt! 

i hope this helps good luck

forgot to add i also cut out sulphur its a preservative in alot of foods


----------



## Novabomb

my kids are ADD not ADHD but still have chosen to not use meds. My daughter is 11 and this yr we have started make a list for her day so when she gets up she looks at her list and mark it off as she goes I think she enjoys it and she feels like she has accomplish something when her day it all marked out. My son is only eight and we still have not found anything that has worked with him yet :nope: Someone told me that there is something you can buy over the counter that is all natural that can help with focusing issues but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## 10.11.12

I'm not a mom of a child with ADHD but I have it myself. I was diagnosed when I was about 13 and put on vyvanse. School immediately became 100,000,000x easier for me. I was able to pay attention to classes and movies and it just made my life so much better. I was never aggressive or mean or threatening or anything but just social and I tended to zone out during classes. My parents are the last people who wanted a child of theirs medicated but it really did work wonders for me.


----------



## LoraLoo

My Son has ADHD and after alot of thought we decided to medicate. Ollie is 7 and has a low dose of Equasym XL ... I'm interested to hear about any natural remedies, also intrigued about the Caffeine as someone mentioned, going to google that now :thumbup: x


----------

